# Camp Grounds In Central Texas



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

We are looking for ideas for a church camping trip somewhere in Central Texas, with in a couple hours drive of San Angelo. I have looked at state parks and we are thinking about them. Any one have any good ideas? It will be a mix of tents and RV's. LOTS of kids, many under 10... LOL many under 5. Some of the older kids want water. Plan is to do this maybe the last weekend in April. Do any of you that camp Texas have any ideas?


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd try Guad Rvr St Park or Inks Lake. Both really nice with plenty of room. Rivers are usually better with large groups unless you have lots of boats.

If you're willing to travel more than a few hours, I'd go to Garner. It will always be my favorite place in Texas!

Have fun.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

At 2.5 hours (according to streets and trips) is South Llano River State Park. It is a beautiful, quiet place with a lazy river perfect for recreation, mucho deer and turkey, and birding blinds all over. Well worth a look-see.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/findade...th_llano_river/

RV sites have water and electric, dump stations available. Highly recommended!

Sluggo


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Probably too late to get reservations at Garner SP, but there are many private CGs on the Frio river. There was a rally at one a couple years ago - can't recall the name though.
Inks lake is great but also crowded, getting reservations for a large group might be a problem.
South llano is very good- one of the nicest SPs I've ever been to. 
Guadalope SP and Lost maples are nice as well.
There's a private park called Miller creek CG at the intersection of US 290 and 281 just south of Johnson City that is very nice.

Have fun,

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

How bout Cedar Ridge Park on Lake Belton.(army corps park). It has a reservable group camping area(called the Turkey Roost) for 10 RVs +tents. It has it's own area seperate from the other camping areas & plenty of shade. It also has it's own covered pavillion w/BBQ grills, along with its own rest rooms/showers.

Link To Group Camping area at Cedar Ridge


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> There was a rally at one a couple years ago - can't recall the name though.


That was Parkview, across the river from Garner State Park. I'm afraid it's too late to get reservations there, though, and they don't allow tent camping.

To get tent camping, you're probably going to have to go State Park or C of E Campground. Most resort parks don't allow tents. At least not any of which I'm aware.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

South Llano River State Park.
South Llano River State Park.
South Llano River State Park.
South Llano River State Park.
Did I mention South Llano River State Park?
Float down the river, wildlife EVERYWHERE, great campsites, great staff, etc.

Dave


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree with Sluggo54 and Outbackgeorgia.......South Llano River State Park is my favorite in the state.







We started camping there with the kids in a tent....moved to a PU......and now are looking forward to the first trip in our two week old '08 25RSS. You can put a two or three tents with an RV at the back sites on the outside ring. You will have to load up and drive down to the bridge over river, but it is worth it. The kids will have a great time "shooting the bridge" in a tube. We have rented canoes for a 3-hour tour that lasted almost day because of strong winds , but it was great fun. There is also lake for fishing. Fort Davis State Park is also really nice. The McDonald Observatory is 30 minutes away and the springs at Balmorea State Park make a fantastic swimming hole with water so cold it will take your breath away. It is about 30 minutes away from the park also.
These are my two favorite places to go. Good luck on you trip!


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

dunn4 said:


> I agree with Sluggo54 and Outbackgeorgia.......South Llano River State Park is my favorite in the state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krause Springs & Hamiliton Pool are excellent swimming holes too. Both are....mmmmm...45min from there?


----------

